# 'Omaha Furries'



## treerat (May 28, 2010)

Thought this might prove of interest here;
http://www.ketv.com/news/23703415/detail.html
Seems to be a fairly positive write-up, even puts in a word about 'Rocket City Furmeet' coming up in Alabama.


----------



## Riyeko (May 28, 2010)

Uhh this sends you to registration for FA.

Try your link again.


----------



## treerat (May 28, 2010)

I didn't see that...fixed


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Yea, this has been all over the Den. The positive media coverage is rather shocking to furries.


----------



## Troj (Mar 27, 2014)

Who's the fox? 

Is that a Scribblefox suit? Looks good.


----------

